# 5 HP Tecumseh won't stay running



## kgsc68 (Jun 15, 2005)

I have a Tecumseh 5 hp OHV with an adjustable carb that wont stay running. The motor sat up for a year so I cleaned the carb and replaced the needle and seat and float. I also adjusted the float so that the needle would be at the proper position. If I prime it with the primer bulb it will crank momentarily and then shut off. When it cranks if I imediately play with the butterfly it will run until I can push the throttle wide open and continue to run although it backfires and sputters. It will also stay running at idle if I continue to pump the primer. It seems as though I have a gas problem but I cant figure out what is plugged. I have also adjusted the main jet but the problem still is not fixed. Can someone help? Thanks.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=103915&highlight=tiny+hole


----------

